# How to get E.U. prescriptions in UK and Ireland



## perbinder (Aug 20, 2018)

As a doctor in the U.K. it has been an eye opener how badly European Clinics treat U.K. and Irish patients. 

Many pharmacies in U.K. and Ireland will refuse to take European prescriptions and use all sorts of excuses. 

In reality many pharmacies will accept E.U. prescriptions as long as they are written out correctly. There are a couple online and I have found asda and some local pharmacies will accept them. 

The prescription requires the following to be valid:
Name
Dob
Address
Drug name, dose, how often to take it
Number of tablets. 

Most European doctors don’t seems to want/know how to provide this type of prescription. You just need to persevere and keep emailing them till they get it right.


----------

